# Any love here for a oldschool benze?



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

This is my first post here.. thought I would share my 81 240d I recently bagged.. right now I'm redoing the air management system and doing the car audio.. I will be also lowering the car 1 1/2 inches more in the front and 2 inches more in the rear.. I'm a regular on benzworld.org and I've got mixed reviews on her..
































Some parts for the new parts and the subwoofers (jl 12w3s)


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Any love here for a oldschool benze? (bobbybdemented)*


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

cool benz. lower it.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

great start http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3884094


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Any love here for a oldschool benze? (bobbybdemented)*

Excellent start- I dig the ecodes and those wheels are gorgeous! Where did you find those rocker switches?


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Big pimpin! We have all the love in the world for german cars on bags.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

nice did you see the money green benz?


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

I got the switches from ridetech.com. 
I have seen the money green benz before just not on this forum I love that body style.. ill keep y'all update on my build has it comes together still waiting on a few parts to come in..


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (bobbybdemented)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rob_Swift (Jan 30, 2002)

looks good. Nice choice in wheels.
I have an 83 300TD I am bout to throw on air. Any advice you wanna give me?
Bumper Question:
Did you need euro bumper brackets or did US ones work?


_Modified by Rob_Swift at 4:55 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Rob_Swift)*

i feel that


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I love me an old benz!


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (Rob_Swift)*

1st use slam bags they are the shizz. 2nd take a sledge hammer to the front frame for clearence and grind all sharp edges where the bag will be. 3rd angle the front lower bag bracket in so that u can run a bigger bag and it won't rub on the shock. If u do it right u can a re6 in the front. The rear is easy if u want to make it simple u could run with no shocks in the back. I did for alittle bit and it rode fine just alittle bouncy. Also u should be able to fit a re6 in the rear also.. right now I have re5s back there but I will be switching to the 6 inch bags soon. O and do it right the first time it saves on headaches in the future...
The euro bumpers bolt straight up to the us brackets. You just have to plug a few holes in the rear
Hope that helps if u have anymore questions feel free ask...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (bobbybdemented)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobbybdemented* »_I got the switches from ridetech.com

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rob_Swift (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (bobbybdemented)*

right on... thanks dude.
the bumper answer makes me VERY happy.
car looks great, keep it up
my family had an 81 240d, saw almost all of contintental US in that thing.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you bastards are making me rethink all this air ****. 
I hate you all.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you bastards are making me rethink all this air ****. 
I hate you all. 








do it


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you bastards are making me rethink all this air ****. 
I hate you all. 

Pu$$y d!ck


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

This is the front air ride setup. In the pic you can you can see that I angled the lower bracket in so that it would clear the shock and allow me to run a bigger bag.the air bag is a slam bag re6.








I wanted to lower the front another 1 1/4 inches so it will sit on the front crossmember but found out the upper control arm is hitting the wheel well. The only way to lower it more is cut out some of the wheel well.. I'm not going to do it for just a 1 1/4 inch








Here is the rear setup. U can see the relocated shock.. in this picture it has firestone 2500 air bag. It now has a slam bag re5 but will be changing it to there 6 inch bag soon..
















And the grease is there because I drove with the rear airred up to high and tore the gease boot..


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

Did alittle work on the trunk today still waiting on my air tank so I can finish it up.. everything will be covered in suede when done


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (bobbybdemented)*

SO sick!!!
I REALLY want to build a bagged W124 and just seeing more bagged benz's makes me wanna do it even more.


----------



## red911turbo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

I LOVE IT!!!
we are huge fans of w123's at my shop! I grew up in them!!
Can wait to see more!


----------



## 89turboteg (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice. I love it.


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (89turboteg)*

Got to work on her tonight. Its been a busy week and haven't had much time to anything. Neways I got the rear lowered 2 more inches it tucks a lot more rim now.. did a mesurement and the front and back are perfectly level...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mmmmm


----------



## shapinoweno (Jul 31, 2009)

tuff tuff. very clean lookin man, i would love to drive it daily. keep up the good work.


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (shapinoweno)*

Finally got a chance to work on her today.. since I'm going to be running about 2000 watts and a air compressor ill be upgrading my alternator and doing the big three.
Here's everything needed to do the upgrade.








Before pics.








Rust under the battery tray and on the battery tray.
















Cleaned up and some rust killer








New 150amp bosch alternator next to the stock 40amp alternator








Factory postive wires going to the alternator








Ran all the zero gauge stinger wire.
















All done and cleaned up and painted a few things.








Just waiting on my kicker battery terminals to come in the mail so I can finish


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome stuff man! Booo battery tray rust. Curse of the old germans


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

nice work


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Does your ac work? IF not rip that **** out.


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Ac works, blows nice and cold.. and I live in texas we need are ac..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








Yes you do


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Did some sound deading today and worked on the trunk alittle..


----------



## dasherh20 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bobbybdemented)*

NICE! me likey old benz on air...


----------



## red911turbo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dasherh20)*

Ahhhh, the joys of trying to get subs to sound good in a benz!! Look like a great setup up!! Are you going to keep the First Aid kit out? That seems to be the only way to get enough air movement into the cabin...
Cheers!!


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (red911turbo)*

Yea I'm going to keep the first aid kit out.. I'm also cutting a hole in the speaker deck also and will do a custom grill to cover the hole..


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bobbybdemented)*

Pulled out of the garage so I would have room to run all the wires and air line.. this is how she sits now..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

control arms still limiting your suspension travel?


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Yea.. I'm debating if I want to cut up the wheel well..


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I absolutely love this. Good work!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hope I don't have to worry about it


----------



## bobbybdemented (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Finally finished! For now







.... I also put some e500 17x8 wheels with 195/40/17. Has 8mm spacers up front and waiting on my 45mm spacers for the rear wheels.
































The trunk and airmanagent under the false floor


----------



## Sundee (Oct 7, 2009)

the trunk is fantastic clean.. I like it 
BTW nice wheels 
give new paint and the car will be awesome


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

do you like that big red valve?


----------

